# Hardest Pokemon to catch in the Sefari?



## White (Apr 4, 2013)

*This is across the board. Im struggling to catch a Dratini in yellow atm *


----------



## Scizor (Apr 4, 2013)

Tauros/Scyther


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 4, 2013)

Going by Catch Rate:

1. Chansey - 30
2. Tauros/Scyther/Pinsir/Kangaskhan - 45
3. Parasect - 75


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 4, 2013)

Kangaskhan, Chansey, Tauros, Pinsir/Scyther. 

Dratini was remotely easy compared to these, I just cannot find those(although I occasionally do find Kangaskhan, it's a damn hard thing to catch).


----------



## White (Apr 4, 2013)

*Yeah my game crashed after I caught Kangaskhan. 

Chansey's always been impossible. Never caught it in Safari.  *


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 5, 2013)

I remember Tauros giving me the most trouble on my original red (or maybe blue, had both and traded the ones only on Blue over to Red) cartridge.


----------



## sasuki-chan (Apr 5, 2013)

I never succeeded in catching Tauros, Kangaskhan and Chansey . Though I admit I never tried much (I only went to the safari park to get the HM surf so...)


----------



## Bioness (Apr 5, 2013)

It is called the Safari Zone, not The Safari (which is completely different)



Graeme said:


> Going by Catch Rate:
> 
> 1. Chansey - 30
> 2. Tauros/Scyther/Pinsir/Kangaskhan - 45
> 3. Parasect - 75



It would be *Chansey *then. While all the others also have only a 1% chance of appearing, Chanswey's catch rate would make it the hardest.

This is objective by the way, if you've had worst luck with others then your case is not typical.



*Octillery* would be the hardest for the Hoenn Safari Zone.



And *Noctowl *is the most difficult in the Great Marsh of Sinnoh.



If you notice the difficulty of finding certain Pokemon dramatically decreased over the generations.


----------



## shinethedown (Apr 5, 2013)

Chansey in Pokemon Red  To many hours wasted trying to catch it.


----------

